# Lake Lanier Catfish



## RogerB (Mar 27, 2008)

Just wondering if I could get some advice here. My daughter wants to go fishing and I thought I might try catfish in Lake Lanier (for a number of reasons, location, simplicity, and laid back being primary). 

Does anyone have any suggestion on were we might try, over the next couple of weeks, and what bait we might use. We will need to just sit on the bank somewhere (no boat) From Gainsville down to the dam would be the easiest for us but other suggestions are welcome. Any advice will be helpful and keep us from starting from ground zero.

I have read that fresh shad is the best bait, but I don't have a net so I don't know how or were I would get any. Advice on this would also welcome.


----------



## Stock (Mar 27, 2008)

you can buy shad at hammonds... i would go to one of the closed boat ramps and fish there... i dont catfish but would imagine you could get something.. maybe even a big old striper with some cut shad.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Mar 27, 2008)

The shad is a good suggestion but it may take a while to get a bite for your daughter.I would go with a big ol wad of night crawlers or a half pound of shrimp is around3.50 just thread them on your hook after you peel them.This should get her a quicker bite.

Good Luck.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 27, 2008)

*Catfish*

Sometimes can catch lots of catfish in Wahoo creek near Gainesville. Take Hwy 60 towards Dahlonega and then turn right on to Hwy 283 (right beside Kroger) and go about a mile or 2 and the park is on the right just before you cross the Wahoo creek bridge. I have caught lots of Cats with shad (cut into pieces) but you might get more as much (or maybe more) action with nightcrawlers, shrimp or chicken livers. Don't worry about casting as far as you can into deep water as most the cats will be 20-50 feet from the bank I think. Lanier has few to none of any cats other than Channel cats and most will be from 1-5 lbs but there are some a little bigger in there. Good Luck. Dirk

BTW- Here is one my son caught last week using cutbait on the bottom.


----------



## RogerB (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks to all (including the PM), my daughter is getting very excited. Hope the weather holds, not looking too good for Sunday right now.


----------



## Model70 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Catfishing Lanier*

Cut up Blue back is the only way to go......   You can fish from any bank and catch 'em that way.   I would also get some night crawlers  as well.   Warning.....  never leave your pole un anchored.....  Those night crawlers attract some LARGE carp this time of year.....

I caught this one last spring  with cut blue back  #4 bait holder hook..    just enough weight to cast it good...


----------

